# Need help with englander 25-pdv



## trav787 (Nov 26, 2013)

I recently purchased a new used englander 25-pdv and for the first week it Worked great. Now it seems like it isn't burning pellets completely. They sort of just glow red and pile up up until they overflow burn pot. I am currently burning  hamers hot ones,but have tried 3 other brands and they were worse. Also bottom 3 settings are 4-6-1. In that order. Any help greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## david dodge (Nov 26, 2013)

I have the same stove with the same issue.  I am burning Fireside Ultra.  I get an inch of clinkers everyday.


----------



## MCPO (Nov 26, 2013)

trav787 said:


> I recently purchased a new used englander 25-pdv and for the first week it Worked great. Now it seems like it isn't burning pellets completely. They sort of just glow red and pile up up until they overflow burn pot. I am currently burning  hamers hot ones,but have tried 3 other brands and they were worse. Also bottom 3 settings are 4-6-1. In that order. Any help greatly appreciated. thanks


Ash buildup is common with that stove and it`s smaller sibling the pdvc. The burnpot screams out for attention everytime you refill the hopper. Not that it`s bad either cause it tales only a few seconds to pull off the crusty buildup


----------



## trav787 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was wondering about it. It forms a large hard crust of ash and unburned pellets. This is my first pellet stove. So I was trying different brands of pellets and none of them didnt form the crusty ashes


----------



## letsblaze (Nov 27, 2013)

Just cleaned my burnpot. It was full of crusties from the Propellers I'm burning.


----------



## MCPO (Nov 27, 2013)

The pellets are pushed into the burn pot and they don`t get pushed out too good at all so you have to reach in at least once a day(preferably two) and pull off that crusty buildup.
 Hey, I have to do the same thing (not as often) on my Harman P-38 . That`s a push feeder too but it blows out a lot more of the ash than the pdvc does..


----------



## 99loco (Nov 27, 2013)

I had the same problem with my 25pdvc. Could not go 24 hours without cleaning the pot. I ended up making a complete new burner pot. Now I can go 7 days without opening the door and can burn any brand pellets.


----------



## BUBIBEAR (Nov 27, 2013)

99loco said:


> I had the same problem with my 25pdvc. Could not go 24 hours without cleaning the pot. I ended up making a complete new burner pot. Now I can go 7 days without opening the door and can burn any brand pellets.


----------



## BUBIBEAR (Nov 27, 2013)

Can we get the specs on this burn pot. I would like to try that out. Looks like the pot on my 55SHPEP stove .


----------



## MCPO (Nov 27, 2013)

99loco said:


> I had the same problem with my 25pdvc. Could not go 24 hours without cleaning the pot. I ended up making a complete new burner pot. Now I can go 7 days without opening the door and can burn any brand pellets.


 Nice workmanship on the weld job !!


----------



## 99loco (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Guys: Like Bubibear said the burn pot  is from a 55-shpep part number PU-BPEP that I modified. The lower part I made up to fit. Enclosed is more photos


----------



## slvrblkk (Nov 27, 2013)

99loco said:


> I had the same problem with my 25pdvc. Could not go 24 hours without cleaning the pot. I ended up making a complete new burner pot. Now I can go 7 days without opening the door and can burn any brand pellets.



Very nice job! Can you post a video of the stove in action?


----------



## BUBIBEAR (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you for the extra pics. Did you also add those tabs on the bottom of the impingement plate ? Or did the plate come that way. Being a retired machinist ,are dimensions available  ? My E-Mail is bubibear@roadrunner.com.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 28, 2013)

99loco said:


> I had the same problem with my 25pdvc. Could not go 24 hours without cleaning the pot. I ended up making a complete new burner pot. Now I can go 7 days without opening the door and can burn any brand pellets.




Hmmm !  Does the igniter still work to ignite the pellets ?


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 28, 2013)

I want one!


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 28, 2013)

CladMaster said:


> Hmmm !  Does the igniter still work to ignite the pellets ?



Good question, it does not look at this end that the auto ignite would work in that application, still interesting though.


----------



## MCPO (Nov 28, 2013)

Dgopetactical said:


> Good question, it does not look at this end that the auto ignite would work in that application, still interesting though.


 There goes that idea !  One step forward and one back.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 28, 2013)

MCPO said:


> There goes that idea !  One step forward and one back.



Still neat though, less ash pan cleanings vs auto ignite that's a rough call for me. To go from cleaning the pot every day to once a week might be worth it.

 I can't see myself making one of them any time soon so I guess I'm stuck to daily cleanings.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm still looking at the custom burn pot idea, but I was thinking of using the original pot and just making a new burn pot insert where the burn plate is now.

The thing that bugs me with the current burn plate is that small pellets fall down the two large holes at the back of the burn plate. The idea of a burn pot where the pellets drop down is what I am looking at and the 55-shpep idea is on the right track.

I'd like to see a video of the stove burning with the 55-shpep burn pot.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 28, 2013)

CladMaster said:


> I'm still looking at the custom burn pot idea, but I was thinking of using the original pot and just making a new burn pot insert where the burn plate is now.
> 
> The thing that bugs me with the current burn plate is that small pellets fall down the two large holes at the back of the burn plate. The idea of a burn pot where the pellets drop down is what I am looking at and the 55-shpep idea is on the right track.
> 
> I'd like to see a video of the stove burning with the 55-shpep burn pot.



X2


----------



## 99loco (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi: First, yes I will post drawings , and right now the igniter does not work but I have a idea for one. But right now the stove runs 24/7 so it is not a problem. The tabs were on the impingement plate . I was going to use the original pot but the sides were to high for the ashes to carry out . I can post more detailed photos  for anyone if needed and I will try to post a video.


----------



## trav787 (Nov 30, 2013)

Update on stove. Turns out it was on burn mode "A". So I reset it back to burn mode "c"  and readjusted bottom three. All was good for last 2 nights. Then this morning major burn pot overflow.


----------



## trav787 (Nov 30, 2013)

Huge pile  up after 3 hours of burn time.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 30, 2013)

trav787 said:


> Huge pile  up after 3 hours of burn time.



I get a big pile up frequently also. It's seems to happen more with certain pellets on the higher heat settings 4+.
I'm running on 5\5 right now burning TSC brand and woke up to a huge pile this morning.. I used a spatula to scoop out excess ash 2 times since 05:30.

That's one of the two things I dont care for with this stove, hopper capacity ( I fixed that) and burn pot design ( no where for ash to go).


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 30, 2013)

99loco said:


> Hi: First, yes I will post drawings , and right now the igniter does not work but I have a idea for one. But right now the stove runs 24/7 so it is not a problem. The tabs were on the impingement plate . I was going to use the original pot but the sides were to high for the ashes to carry out . I can post more detailed photos  for anyone if needed and I will try to post a video.



Can't wait.


----------



## 99loco (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok here is my stove running .It is on a thermostat .But as I was filming it wasn't calling for heat so it was on low fire. My firebox pressure was minus.19 inches of water, stove temp. 325F and stack  net temp. 319F (stack temp - inlet air temp. = net temp) Under the control panel is my air damper which I added because with the new burner I need less air which equals less heat wasted up the stack. I run in D mode with settings at 4-4-1 and feed and blower at 6-6     Outside temp. at 30F .  Sorry but I could not figure how to post video. But you can see it on youtube. Search  DSCF0091 pelletstove


----------



## Jason Knapp (Dec 1, 2013)

It sounds like your stove needs a good cleaning or you have some air leaks. Mine used to do the same thing. I went crazy cleaning it and put in new gaskets. Now I barely touch the stove.


----------



## Jason Knapp (Dec 1, 2013)

trav787 said:


> I recently purchased a new used englander 25-pdv and for the first week it Worked great. Now it seems like it isn't burning pellets completely. They sort of just glow red and pile up up until they overflow burn pot. I am currently burning  hamers hot ones,but have tried 3 other brands and they were worse. Also bottom 3 settings are 4-6-1. In that order. Any help greatly appreciated. thanks


 

4-6-1 on your settings, maybe cut down on your fuel feed setting? The first number.
I dont have the same stove, but my 25 ep's settings are1,4,1


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 1, 2013)

99loco said:


> Ok here is my stove running .It is on a thermostat .But as I was filming it wasn't calling for heat so it was on low fire. My firebox pressure was minus.19 inches of water, stove temp. 325F and stack  net temp. 319F (stack temp - inlet air temp. = net temp) Under the control panel is my air damper which I added because with the new burner I need less air which equals less heat wasted up the stack. I run in D mode with settings at 4-4-1 and feed and blower at 6-6     Outside temp. at 30F .  Sorry but I could not figure how to post video. But you can see it on youtube. Search  DSCF0091 pelletstove



Can we have some more details on that mod you have done on the air damper, where did you get it / the parts and install details.

Also, some specs / measurements of the new burn pot holder that you have there !

Looks like I have a new project to do this winter / spring.

Oh, and that video, the burn looked good to me, anyone else care to comment ?


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 1, 2013)

You can turn down your LBA (4) and see it that helps, it should cut your air flow down a bit too. That fire looks good to me too.


----------



## Montnl (Dec 1, 2013)

Flame looks great and thanks for sharing the video. Waiting for dimensions, metal thickness on the burn pot and cradle. From the pictures on the cradle, looks like the plate that goes on the gasket side is thicker than the other burn pot and cradle parts. I also use a Dwyer Mark II for exhaust blower pressures.
Cladmaster and I have a good winter project on our hands.


----------



## Stihl029 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just watched the video, now that's the airflow I've always wished I had for my 25 pdv. Did a thorough cleaning this year, changed all gaskets, leaf blower trick, and I still don't get a complete burn on the pellets. Have tried many brands, same thing. I asked Englander about the issue, because I was contemplating upgrading the OAK to a 3", but they said that wouldn't be the answer and maybe I have a weak or old combustion blower. So I replaced the combustion blower, but the issue is still there.
As I posted before, I wish there was a way to draw more air into the stove, like increase the combustion blower fan speed? I don't know. Love the stove otherwise, heats the whole house from the basement. As my picture shows, I have the stove in the basement of a raised ranch, and I'm thinking that being as everything has to go up and out, that this restricts the efficiency of the combustion blower? Any ideas?


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 1, 2013)

Stihl029 said:


> Just watched the video, now that's the airflow I've always wished I had for my 25 pdv. Did a thorough cleaning this year, changed all gaskets, leaf blower trick, and I still don't get a complete burn on the pellets. Have tried many brands, same thing. I asked Englander about the issue, because I was contemplating upgrading the OAK to a 3", but they said that wouldn't be the answer and maybe I have a weak or old combustion blower. So I replaced the combustion blower, but the issue is still there.
> As I posted before, I wish there was a way to draw more air into the stove, like increase the combustion blower fan speed? I don't know. Love the stove otherwise, heats the whole house from the basement. As my picture shows, I have the stove in the basement of a raised ranch, and I'm thinking that being as everything has to go up and out, that this restricts the efficiency of the combustion blower? Any ideas?



Is that 4" vent you have?


----------



## 99loco (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is a few more photos, and a rough sketch of a damper.


----------



## Stihl029 (Dec 1, 2013)

slvrblkk, thats standard 4" vent pipe. The OAK is the one that I bought through Englander, for the stove. Thank you for your reply. Just cleaned the stove and am trying the hopper lid gasket seal for the burnpot to see if that helps.


----------



## 99loco (Dec 1, 2013)

Stihl029 said:


> Just watched the video, now that's the airflow I've always wished I had for my 25 pdv. Did a thorough cleaning this year, changed all gaskets, leaf blower trick, and I still don't get a complete burn on the pellets. Have tried many brands, same thing. I asked Englander about the issue, because I was contemplating upgrading the OAK to a 3", but they said that wouldn't be the answer and maybe I have a weak or old combustion blower. So I replaced the combustion blower, but the issue is still there.
> As I posted before, I wish there was a way to draw more air into the stove, like increase the combustion blower fan speed? I don't know. Love the stove otherwise, heats the whole house from the basement. As my picture shows, I have the stove in the basement of a raised ranch, and I'm thinking that being as everything has to go up and out, that this restricts the efficiency of the combustion blower? Any ideas?


I have my stove in the basement, and I have a 3" air supply. Sounds like my stove was before mods. Ran really good , but to much cleaning for me.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 1, 2013)

Stihl029 said:


> slvrblkk, thats standard 4" vent pipe. The OAK is the one that I bought through Englander, for the stove. Thank you for your reply. Just cleaned the stove and am trying the hopper lid gasket seal for the burnpot to see if that helps.



Was just checking...it looked like it but wasn't sure....well check that off as possible causes!


----------

